
Lawmakers say NSA plan to expand sharing data ‘unconstitutional’ - aburan28
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-congress-nsa-idUSKCN0WP28K
======
lioeters
Its collection was unconstitutional to begin with, and so is sharing the data
with a wider circle. There is a staggering potential for abuse. I'll just
leave this here:

Amendment IV

The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and
effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated,
and no warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by oath or
affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the
persons or things to be seized.

------
gscott
The secret ways the NSA gets their data and the lack of ability for lawyers to
truly backtrack and understand how the data came to exist in the first
place... the nsa should never give this data out since they really shouldn't
have it in the first place.

